# what 12awg cable for mains....what SUB cable???



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

I think i'm going with locking banana plugs from bluejeans cable....they got a good review on another forum. 

But for cables....i just can't decide.....and i only want to order them once.

I know that I want 12awg.....i'm going from Yamaha RX-V633 to Ascend Sierra-1's (L/R/C).

Also....i'm not sure what Sub cable to get...also unsure on connectors for it. 
Again, i'm going from Yamaha RX-V633 to SVS PB13-Ultra. 

I'm thinking maximum length for speaker cables would be 10-12 feet.
.. .. .. .. .. for sub cable would be 20ft. 

If there is a suggested length with any of these...feel free to let me know that. 

I''m basically looking for a few people to link me to the right cables and connectors that i'll need to finish this up. 

Thanks guys. 
matt


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am not much on expensive speaker cabling and would use zip cord if I did not already have so much stock of CL-3 wire that I used in my HT room, which is what I am using on my Sierra 1's.

I have purchased quite a few custom cables from Bluejeancables and always been very pleased.

RAM Electronics is one of our new sponsors... I noticed they had banana finished speaker cable here (Canare 4S11 with WBT Gold Crimp Sleeves). It is 11awg instead of 12... might be a little on the large side for the distance you need. I have no idea how the price compares with other banana terminated speaker cabling.

They also have several subwoofer cables to choose from... looks like they use quality materials.


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

i forgot that you had the sierra's. have you found any weaknesses with them? placement issues or suggestions? 
i'll check those out, a little pricey i guess.....but i'd love to get some more suggestions from folks on cable. (sub and speaker)

thanks guys. 
matt


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

i thought of another question.....is there any harm in running too small of a cable to the sierra's for a temporary fix?? until my 12 awg gets here. I found some 20 and 22awg cable from an old AIWA setup i had years ago. any harm in this??

thanks


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

The 22 guage cable won't hurt anything, but you may actually reach it's limits on loud passages in which case it would just act like a resistor and limit your output.

For bigger speaker wires, 12 guage is more than large enough and despite what many cable manufacturers would lead you to believe, there is not much to it. Any cable will work just fine. Blue jeans is a trusted souce, so is home depot and radio shack.

For a sub cable look for a decent quality cable of the length you need that has some shielding. Depending on where you run the cable it's possible to pick up interference which would result in hum, but again, it isn't rocket science. Good luck with your set up!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

mrsollars said:


> .....is there any harm in running too small of a cable to the sierra's for a temporary fix?? until my 12 awg gets here. I found some 20 and 22awg cable from an old AIWA setup i had years ago. any harm in this?? ...


If you want a temporary fix ... I think is better to cut a lamp cord extension (I think is similar to 16 or 14awg); that will work better than the AIwa wires :bigsmile: :yes:


----------



## Toolatecrew (Jul 10, 2008)

For speaker wire I use 12GA from Monoprice. Wery cost effective and wire is wire (within reason proper ga ,insulation connectors)

50 foot monoprice sub cable. Also very inexpensive and as long as you sub cable is decnet and properly sheilded there is no point in expensive cable.

There are alwasy tyhose that will argue but in my experience I've never see a difference beteen decent low cost wire and anythingelse.


----------

